# Eureka KR



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Not heard of this before, anyone had any experience with it? 68mm conic so should be up there with some of the Titans...

There is a brand new one for Â£775 available at the moment on Preloved, not interested myself at the moment but seems a good price.

Was selling here the other day, looks like he would take Â£625

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24469-Eureka-Olympus-KR-Grinder-New-and-Boxed-%A3700-Inc-Delivery-amp-Insured


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I think that dude selling that was on here a few weeks back?


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

He also seems to have an Olympus K as well, not sure of the difference, also seems to be a 68mm conic.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's the Olympus KR, I am messing about with one at the moment and will put my thoughts up in due course, has same size burrs as the e10 and Nino, mine is dose red, but once the relevant bits are removed it is possible to single dose it. Have only had a little play thus far and mine is a low use second hand one, but it has the makings of a decent grinder.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Whats the difference between the K and KR?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dylan said:


> He also seems to have an Olympus K as well, not sure of the difference, also seems to be a 68mm conic.


Difference between the two is the motor size and spin speed, the KR has the most powerful motor and the slowest spin speed so should be better than the k which has two variants available 400 and 600 watt motors with much higher spin speeds


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Cheers, and from your initial assessment would Â£625 be a bargain price for the KR in as-new condition? Or too soon to say?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I recon it is as good as the k10 dose red version, if that is anything to go to by. These sell for around the grand mark new so a nearly new on with nearly 40 percent off is a good price, I am sure you could squeeze him a little...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The chap bought the off a concern going bust. he admitted that perhaps he had been hasty but I wish him all the best in trying to sell them. As a rule of thumb, to me, a new item without warranty, has the same value as a second hand machine a couple of years old ir roughly 50% of new. I think the KR will be a good grinder


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> The chap bought the off a concern going bust. he admitted that perhaps he had been hasty but I wish him all the best in trying to sell them. As a rule of thumb, to me, a new item without warranty, has the same value as a second hand machine a couple of years old ir roughly 50% of new. I think the KR will be a good grinder


How can a new item without a warranty be worth the same as a 2 year old item without a warranty? That makes zero sense.

If there's no differential in the 2 years then the same must be true of 2-4, 4-6, 6-8, 8-10 years, etc.

Thus a 400 year old grinder is worth the same as a new one (without warranty)?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

L



jonc said:


> How can a new item without a warranty be worth the same as a 2 year old item without a warranty? That makes zero sense.
> 
> If there's no differential in the 2 years then the same must be true of 2-4, 4-6, 6-8, 8-10 years, etc.
> 
> Thus a 400 year old grinder is worth the same as a new one (without warranty)?


Easy now


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jonc said:


> How can a new item without a warranty be worth the same as a 2 year old item without a warranty? That makes zero sense.
> 
> If there's no differential in the 2 years then the same must be true of 2-4, 4-6, 6-8, 8-10 years, etc.
> 
> Thus a 400 year old grinder is worth the same as a new one (without warranty)?


Easy, if an item has no warranty, then it has no value compared to an item with warranty which has a value offset against retail cost. Let us just say you buy an item such as this, which is new be definition of the fact it has been unused, but not new by definition of date of manufacture. Let us just say that the retail cost of the equivalent item is Â£1400 and you buy it for Â£500......what is its true value? It has no warranty, and is going to cost you the same to mend as a high mileage version. Why do you want to pay Â£500 for stand not Â£800? Is there a logic...no.

Quite simply, if you are buying something which is not new with no warranty, but has seen little or no use, then how do you calculate its value?

I am suggesting a 2 year old grinder with no use and no warranty has the same approximate value as a 2 year old grinder, used, but with no warranty.

Am I wrong, and this question goes to the man who has publicly stated that he always buys well


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Easy, if an item has no warranty, then it has no value compared to an item with warranty which has a value offset against retail cost. Let us just say you buy an item such as this, which is new be definition of the fact it has been unused, but not new by definition of date of manufacture. Let us just say that the retail cost of the equivalent item is £1400 and you buy it for £500......what is its true value? It has no warranty, and is going to cost you the same to mend as a high mileage version. Why do you want to pay £500 for stand not £800? Is there a logic...no.
> 
> Quite simply, if you are buying something which is not new with no warranty, but has seen little or no use, then how do you calculate its value?
> 
> ...


Personally, I find the knowledge that something hasn't been used by an unknown third party to be of significant value.

This is more important for less robust items, and there is also in fact value in having a grinder like this 'run-in', but I would still value an unused "as-new" item higher than a 2 year old used one, regardless of warranty, as i think would the vast majority of people.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

No item anywhere has any value other than what somebody is prepared to pay for it.

I might be wrong, but I suspect people would pay more for a 6 year old Mondeo with zero mileage than a 6 year old Mondeo with 60,000 miles


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Anybody want a 10 year old royal for 50p


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I doubt it


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes, but the point is, how do you put a value on a used item. I am saying that an item with little or no use is obviously worth more than an item of the same age with use. I am saying though, if you factor in to your valuation the fact that if it breaks down it is up to you. If a proper new item with warranty breaks down, then it is up to the retailer/manufacturer. So, a new item with warranty, has to be worth more than a brand new but used item without warranty.

Is that difficult to follow?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> if an item has no warranty, then it has no value compared to an item with warranty


DFK - you're confusing yourself - you weren't comparing an item with warranty with one that doesn't have warranty?!

You said: "a new item without warranty, has the same value as a second hand machine a couple of years old"



dfk41 said:


> I am suggesting a 2 year old grinder with no use and no warranty has the same approximate value as a 2 year old grinder, used, but with no warranty.


That I would think is nonsense - and I would think most other people would agree.

How can a mechanical item with wear/use be worth the same as the same item with no wear?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> Anybody want a 10 year old royal for 50p


I'll have 2.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> So, a new item with warranty, has to be worth more than a brand new but used item without warranty.


Well yea, there is a value to a warranty.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

To you maybe because you value the warranty.

Personally I'd assess the likelihood of a breakdown in the first two years


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> the point is, how do you put a value on a used item.


Well that's technically a different point.



dfk41 said:


> I am saying that an item with little or no use is obviously worth more than an item of the same age with use.


That's actually the opposite of what you said above.



dfk41 said:


> Is that difficult to follow?


YES - because you keep saying different things.

EDIT: ANYWAY - I didn't want to argue; apologies for reacting to this logic-vacuum.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Residual value of grinders is quite interesting, people will spend £300 on eBay for a 6 year old Mazzer super jolly yet a brand new never used rebadged Macap m7 (75mm 800watt) sold for £150 last night, grinders are worth what people are prepared to pay for them.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

jonc, let me explain once and for all.

You said: "a new item without warranty, has the same value as a second hand machine a couple of years old"

An item which has seen no use, is a second hand item which has seen no use. When you buy a brand new item, you are also paying the retailer for a warranty. An item, IMHO which has seen no use and is a couple of years old, has the same value to buy, as a grinder of the same age which is in good condition but has seen some use. Both are fixable at the owners expense. I am basing this against the retail cost new which incorporates vat and warranty.

You buy the way you want to, and I will do the same. Are you complaining that you paid too much for your Mythos, whatever that was or are you thinking you paid the right price. Whatever the answer, you are probably right


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm not going to argue - whatever I say you'll say 'the point is...' and make an entirely new, and wholly contradictory point.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

In case people miss the point, the op posted this to he him make a decision on grinders offered for sale, that are brand new (Unused, box not opened) seen no use but have no warranty. Whatever price the seller wants is based on maths and profit, not on value. You have to ask yourself if the op buys one, what its resale value will be in a couple of years. He does not have to buy one. He owes nothing to the seller, so he needs to be tough and buy it at the price he wants to pay. He has to have something to refer back to and has not as the machines as far as I know are not sold in the UK. therefore, if he buys at 50% of whatever he thinksthecheapest price new is, he will be on the right tracks. there are plenty of other grinders out there in thatpricebracket


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Spazbarista said:


> To you maybe because you value the warranty.
> 
> Personally I'd assess the likelihood of a breakdown in the first two years


Pretty slim where grinders are concerned, but usually within the first few months of use or at the end of their lifespan


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

To go back to the original questions, Dylan I don't think you would lose much if anything on this at the price mentioned, good comics rarely come up second hand and if we take the example of the k10 that changed hands a few times recently, it actually increased in price each time that it sold.

Where there are plenty of one type of machine available the price will go down, but conics do not come up as often (mc2 excepted)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks CC,

I was only really asking out of nosiness, I think the retention of most conics would frustrate the hell out of me, and it takes an intrepid soul to see how each commercial conic holds up to mods to reduce its retention.

Having said that, when I finally finish the project I have on the go and sell up the excess machine and grinder I have I will be looking into this kinda price range... but knowing myself that could be a pretty long time from now


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I will let you know if it can single dose, I was single dosing the Nino a few days ago with only .2g retention!


----------

